# Career choices



## abigail_radcliff (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey, Iï¿½m new, I stumbled across this website when I was surfing the internet the other day and Iï¿½m really glad I did. Just reading what you all have to say makes me feel a little less in despair about having IBS. I have had IBS-D for about three years now, but it was never really a problem until I got to college. Lately it seems as though Iï¿½m lucky if I can go one day out of the week without being sick. Iï¿½ve been taking Imodium every now and then, but it doesnï¿½t help much when I have anxiety attacks which are all the time. It just seems like a fight to get through the day. This whole experience has made me wonder if I shouldnï¿½t be thinking about a career choice by what I want to do, but what I am physically capable of doing instead. Iï¿½ve always wanted to be a large animal Veterinarian, but I donï¿½t think the high stress, and long hours of driving from house to house all day is a very good idea since I have IBS. I feel awful that I even have to consider other career choices simply because I donï¿½t think my body can handle doing what I want to do. I canï¿½t help but think of how unfair it is that my life will never be as good as it could have been if I didnï¿½t have IBS. Is anyone else dealing with these issues?


----------



## spin54 (Feb 11, 2004)

CONSTANTLY. I worry about where my life is going to go all the time which causes tons of anxiety. I have no idea what i'm going to end up doing, but i suppose it will be at home using computers in some respect (hopefully graphic design) but I NEVER feel well enough that I could actually attend school and not flunk out due to ibs. I understand how limiting ibs is and hopefully they will find something to help it soon.Scott


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

It does scare me to think that IBS could limit my career. I'm at college to be a teacher and I have nightmares of having a D attack while teaching a class...would I just RUN out of the classroom and leave my students there? I might not even have time to find someone to tell them!At this time, I'm trying to be optimistic. I am seeing my IBS as something that I will hopefully get under control. I am afraid if I think of it as something that can control me, it really will hold me back.Is a large animal vet something that can be changed into something else? That was vague, but for instance, could you study to be a large animal vet, and if you realize your IBS is too limiting for you to pursue it, become a regular veterinarian? Perhaps you could even be an at-home vet and have a little vet office attached to your house at some point (I realize this is pretty far-fetched, but it's sort of sad to throw away your dreams, so I'm trying to make a nice situation).I say keep aiming for what you want to be. If it doesn't work out when you get there, THEN alter it.By the way, where in Wisconsin are you from? I'm from the southeastern area.


----------



## abigail_radcliff (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm from more the south central region of Wisconsin, Fort Atkinson.


----------



## lilly_8 (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Abi,I found this website the other day 2 when I wasfeeling so down and I thought that I could never get on to of this stupid IBS. Ithelps so much just to talk about things with people that really understand what you're going through. I'm the same as you, my IBS became really really bad when I started uni. I always worry I'll get sick when I'm in lectures, actually I think about it all the time-- if I have to go for long trip in the car, when I'm going to stay at someone's house. I agree with erinjk we can't let IBS control our life. There has to be something in our life that we can draw strength from to get through it and take control of our life. If you're dream is to be a large animal vet then that's what you should aim for. Don't let anything hold you back. But I know, it's easy to say, hard to actually do. I should take my own advice. I 'm not sure how and when but someday I'm going to be in control and IBS is not going to ruin my life.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I agree, lilly, it's easy to say you won't let IBS be in control and hold you back, but hard to take action and not feel defeated sometimes.There are some days where I want to just be a housewife. At least I'd be close to my toilet all the time. But I love college, and I'm not going to let IBS keep me away from something I love, even if it means I'm in constant pain...but it's still hard so many days to uphold those thoughts.I agree, don't let it hold you back. Keep trying because you never know...maybe there will be a cure someday.I know where fort atkinson is, Abi. I'm from Racine (but currently at school in Ohio).


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

Two things to consider... 1. You cannot be fired because of an illness or disability.2. Yes, career choices should be made where stress on the job is under consideration. Teaching is a great way to interact with people and should be an enjoyable environment. If you love animals(like I do), then becoming a veterinarian should be ok. Remember, the animals don't complain about their insurance... or anything for that matter : ). Plus, they are usually very thankful for your assistance.


----------



## babigurl_21 (Mar 24, 2004)

I feel the same way as u . You aren't alone. I worry all the time about my career as well, I've lost jobs due to my IBS and being sick. I'm nervous evryday over what I can and can't physically do. It sucks!!


----------



## BigmadfrogUCSC (Apr 29, 2004)

Abi, I know just how you feel...I am at UCSC and I came here to study acting!!! There's a high stress job for you. My IBS was mild until this year when I started college. Now I am not sure what to do. I love theater but I dont know if I will be able to keep that up if I my IBS-D doesn't get better. I thought that things were bad before but now they are worse. I have had to drop my early morning class because of the damn D.


----------



## BFadeley (May 21, 2004)

I am new here also, and I am going throught the same thing. I am currently in college, and my IBS has caused me to think about a career change also. I wanted to work at the zoo this summer, but I am terrified to apply for the job. All I can think about is what happens if I get sick. I have started to think about working from home, just so if I do get sick I can take the time to dissapear to the bathroom. As for college, my IBS caused me to drop out for a year, when I was being diagnosed. After that I switched to a small college and only attend part time so that I limit the amout of classes I miss. I also try to schedule breaks inbetween classes in case I get sick. This has helped get me through, although it is taking me a lot longer to graduate. I would rather take longer, than have my grades suffer because I can't always attend classes all day long.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2004)

BFad- I think you have a good approach to be honest. I'm halfway through my Master's degree now, but came thisclose to dropping out at the start of my third year of my Bachelors because of a crazy flare-up. I took 12 semesters to finish in 5 years, going straight through my last 2 summers to keep up, since I wasn't taking a full courseload.You really have to stick with it though, and not let your worries stop you from doing what you want. Think how much happier you would be if you got the job at the zoo than being cooped up at home! And the zoo may be a perfect place, just think of all the little kids who go there and have to go to the bathroom all the time, there are probably bathrooms all over the place!!!Besides, school or work, who really cares if you have to get up and go to the washroom? As long as you can still get the job done, screw what others think seeing you run off all the time. Just more reason to motivate you to do your very best job so that nobody will think you're using your stomach as an excuse. If you're good at what you do, nobody will care!good luck everyone!midge


----------



## zectasy (Jun 12, 2004)

i know how you feel...i actually just got done working for a cell phone store and it sucked cause sometimes i would have to go in late cause of my stomach or leave early cause of my pain...it drove me nuts! and now im getting a job at a store called the buckle more mostly younger people shop and work...so now its gonna suck even worse! i really wish i could start up my own business so i could work on my own schedule so i wouldnt feel stupid about leaving or calling off...


----------



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

i am a paralegal and majored in pre-law in college. let me assure you, every lawyer's fear is FARTING IN COURT!!! LOL


----------



## Jules_52 (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm going to school to be a psychologist. It kind of scares me when I think about being in the middle of a session with a client, but I just hope and pray that my IBS will be better by then...


----------

